# Soloist for a TT



## t2wintip (Feb 26, 2008)

I am looking at a Soloist for all around riding. I might do a tri at some too. Do you think putting some clip on on the soloist for a tt is something that would work well? Anyone with experience in using the tri set up on a soloist?
Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## msb6515 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Soloist Works great for TT*

I used for Olympic Tri last year. Have T2+ clipons. It works fantastic. I have installed an Oval A900 aerobar for this year. Just plain fast. Zipps are next.


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

t2wintip said:


> I am looking at a Soloist for all around riding. I might do a tri at some too. Do you think putting some clip on on the soloist for a tt is something that would work well? Anyone with experience in using the tri set up on a soloist?
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.


We went to the Hawaii Ironman last year and saw several SLC with clip ons. I have a SLC-SL and I can comfortably ride it in the aero position for hours.


----------

